# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  PE's potential?

## s1gnal

I was wondering if I want to learn LUA scripting or not. It all depends on what is possible to script? How advanced functions can you use? Is there any limitations?

If im going to make a PvP rotation it will be perfect, and I mean spot on. Better than the gladiator stuff you will have to pay for.

----------


## s1gnal

Anyone know the limits of scripting a rotation? Is it possible to make it do everything (almost jump out of the screen?)?

----------


## Xewl

The only limit is your imagination and the amount of time you can put into it.

----------

